# Shadowlawnjutsu's 2022 Lawn Journal



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's lawn season again and I already putdown pre emergent on 3/31. I still have a bunch of Poa even if I sprayed pre emergent on time. I started seeing Poa at the end of fall last year. One thing I learned last year is that no matter how bad the poa is, it will be overcrowded by KBG on late spring. So I guess I'll just let it be.

The dead spots that I plugged last year is dead again. I think the cause of that is due to flooding. That's the same spot where water runs during rain and snow meltdown. This year I will try to plug them again, put sand and then over seed in the fall.

This year I might not have a lot of time in the lawn because we're back in the office. But I'll try to keep up with my apps especially pre emergent and PGR since I'll be mowing less.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Welcome back! Nice color to start the year&#128076;


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Welcome back! Nice color to start the year👌


Thanks, @bf7, When my dead areas won't recover until the end of summer, I'll overseed with moonlight SLT in that area. I really like the color of your lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn is starting to take off. The Poas are being crowded by KBG.

Last saturday:
[email protected] oz/M(Already applied 0.25oz/M 2 weeks ago)
[email protected]/M
[email protected]/M
[email protected]


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I may have been late on PGR again. Won't be surprised if I'm drowning in seed heads.

Is that 0.2 oz Feature a typo? Isn't the label rate 1-2 oz?

Color still looks &#128077; I'm not sure yet if Moonlight is the best out of my 3. I can give you a better answer in the fall


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> I may have been late on PGR again. Won't be surprised if I'm drowning in seed heads.
> 
> Is that 0.2 oz Feature a typo? Isn't the label rate 1-2 oz?
> 
> Color still looks 👍 I'm not sure yet if Moonlight is the best out of my 3. I can give you a better answer in the fall


Typo it's 2oz. Corrected it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looks very nice!!


Thanks, @JerseyGreens.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

My side walk area never spread so I decided to plug it last week. I might put some sand to level it because that area gets pool of water when raining and then overseed by the end of summer. Thinking of overseeding with Moonlight SLT for salt and traffic tolerance. There's a father's day sale at twincityseeds.com today.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Good plan! Those runoff areas really take a beating in the winter with road salt. I would also try to grow some pots in the fall, anticipating the same issues next year, and plug/pot the larger areas in April. I deal with salt issues on turf at work (ocean seawater and road salt), and soil contamination is a difficult issue to deal with. Buy a bag of gypsum, if you have winter storage and sprinkle it over the areas after each snow event. It will help remediate the issue, especially if you get it down promptly, and should reduce the plugs/pots needed. Also, try to get the hose out there in the winter, if you get a warm enough day, or as soon as you have some ground thaw, to try to flush the salt through. My ballfields at work tend to get flooded each late summer with tropical storm activity and ocean flooding. As soon as flooding subsides, and the salt water percolates down(3-5 days, usually), I run multiple irrigation cycles to dilute/flush the salt, even though the area may still be a little mushy. Of course, there's lots of seeding, but that's what I need to do. Sorry for the long post, but I hope it's helpful. I can't replace 50k sqft of contaminated soil each year, so this is some of what I do.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Good plan! Those runoff areas really take a beating in the winter with road salt. I would also try to grow some pots in the fall, anticipating the same issues next year, and plug/pot the larger areas in April. I deal with salt issues on turf at work (ocean seawater and road salt), and soil contamination is a difficult issue to deal with. Buy a bag of gypsum, if you have winter storage and sprinkle it over the areas after each snow event. It will help remediate the issue, especially if you get it down promptly, and should reduce the plugs/pots needed. Also, try to get the hose out there in the winter, if you get a warm enough day, or as soon as you have some ground thaw, to try to flush the salt through. My ballfields at work tend to get flooded each late summer with tropical storm activity and ocean flooding. As soon as flooding subsides, and the salt water percolates down(3-5 days, usually), I run multiple irrigation cycles to dilute/flush the salt, even though the area may still be a little mushy. Of course, there's lots of seeding, but that's what I need to do. Sorry for the long post, but I hope it's helpful. I can't replace 50k sqft of contaminated soil each year, so this is some of what I do.


Thanks for the info @Chris LI, I know someone mentioned gypsum to me before but that was after winter already. I will try to look for gypsum and apply it in areas with heavy beating right after snow/salt. Our community tend to over apply salt during snow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Last Saturday I sprayed propiconazole and T-NEX, I know my grass might be over regulated but that's the plan since I over seeded some bare areas in my lawn. I know it might not survive the summer heat but since I'm not doing any pre emergent anytime soon, it's better to have some good seeds down there. If seeding will not be successful, I will seed again in the fall. If it fixes the bare spots before fall then I'll go ahead and put down pre emergent in the fall. Right now I'm consistently watering the seeded area until I see germination.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

The moonlight SLT is so slow to germinate even if I consistently wet it. I can see few seeds did germinate but not as widespread as the mazama/bluebank back in 2020. I remember in my mazama/blubank reno, I see lots of germination in just 7 days.

This is the only germination I can see and it's in the shaded area. Not expecting too much now.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

What day did you seed? I don't think I had significant germ until 10+ days.

Could be because it's an older variety.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> What day did you seed? I don't think I had significant germ until 10+ days.
> 
> Could be because it's an older variety.


Sunday last week so it's 8th day today. Not expecting too much though. It's not the perfect weather to seed.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

There's big difference in just a day. This is day 9 of over seeding.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

There it is! :banana:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's been a really hot summer, most of the overseeding I did did not survive the heat wave. I decided to let my lawn go dormant and then overseed. Last saturday, I scalped the lawn down after letting it go dormant without water during the past few weeks.

Then Dethatched, leveled some area with sand and then overseeded with Mazama and Moonlight SLT on the sidewalk and bare spots. Here's how it look now.

Applied: 
Tenacity @ 8oz/A rate
[email protected]/M













This is almost the same timeframe when I renovated 2 years ago.


----------

